# Sun ultra 45



## ultra45-fan (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello,
I was wondering if FreeBSD supports Sun Ultra 45 workstation or if there is any incompatibility issues. The last info I can find about it is pretty old from 2014. Anyoen is using FreeBSD on Ultra 45 system ?
Does the upcoming FreeBSD 12 has better support ?
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2018)

ultra45-fan said:


> Does the upcoming FreeBSD 12 has better support ?


Probably not. It's a Tier 2 architecture.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/sparc64
https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/sun4v

https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/sparc.html


----------



## bds (Oct 11, 2018)

It's not on the list for FreeBSD, so the only way to find out is to try it. OpenBSD and NetBSD both claim to support it, though.


----------



## kpa (Oct 12, 2018)

The main problem with those architectures is that there's almost no one working on them actively, only a few interested users that have no commitment to become developers themselves. This is not a judgement towards the project but an observation, FreeBSD's development lives on users who can contribute to development both as programmers and testers and with those architectures the interest just isn't there.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Oct 13, 2018)

bds said:


> It's not on the list for FreeBSD, so the only way to find out is to try it. OpenBSD and NetBSD both claim to support it, though.



ultra45-fan and me tried to boot FreeBSD-11.2 on it today, no luck. At some point in loading the kernel it hangs. 

For reference, OpenBSD runs, Xorg included. We will stick to OpenB for this one. 

bye
n.


----------



## Simba7 (Nov 5, 2018)

Haven't tried it on a Sun Ultra 45, but am currently running 11-STABLE on (5) Sun SunFire V100's. They like it better than Gentoo Linux.


----------

